# Steering Gear on Diesel pusher



## JT5353 (May 26, 2015)

I am looking for a good source to buy a used steering Gear M 80 sheppard or cross for a 1993 fleetwood pace arrow pusher


----------



## LEN (Jun 2, 2015)

Look for RV wrecking yards(Google) should be a few around..


----------



## classA (Jun 21, 2015)

You can also have the gear box rebuilt.


----------

